# More girls in lycra...



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I'm the one on the black singlespeed.


----------



## STinGa (Jan 14, 2004)

*Good one!*

Yes, I can tell from here.


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

*[email protected] that's hot!*



screampint said:


> I'm the one on the black singlespeed.


... and you guys are waving too!


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

This thread is disappointing.


----------



## dodjy (Mar 3, 2004)

So?????

Can we see a picture of your bike????

Curious minds wanna know!

dd..''


----------



## pkschul (Apr 28, 2004)

Wow! you are such a hottie!


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice pic. I'm glad there's someone else out there who still vogues.


----------



## BFinlay (Jan 12, 2004)

dang, that is one sexy looking shadow.


----------



## McGRP01 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Doh!!!!*

...now that's not nice at all!!!!


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Some how I feel cheated


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

®andyA said:


> ... and you guys are waving too!


I think they are trying to say FRUITA with their arms. You know, like YMCA.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*You're all hotties!*



screampint said:


> I'm the one on the black singlespeed.


Smoking hot hotties. In fact, I'm now inspired. I'm packing up a car and starting to drive out tomorrow to work my mack on you ladies. BTW: I like PBR, TV Dinners and watching NASCAR on TV, so if you could have a couch ready for me, I would appreciate that.

See you soon.

Ken

P.S. All you pervs who are looking to get your women in lyca fix, you can stare at Screampint and all the Glitter Girl's butts as much as you can (between hard breathing and trying not to throw up) by simply riding with them in Fruita. In fact, I think they are most likely leading a ride or rides this week.

I take this approach as often as I can, but unfortunately they drop my fat ass and I wind up ogling the singletrack 20 feet in front of me. Just thought I would try and help.


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

*Oh yea! ...*



blunderbuss said:


> I think they are trying to say FRUITA with their arms. You know, like YMCA.


I think you're right!


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*So, all that is "gold"*

does not glitter? NOW I know where that phrase came from. Jim


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

LOL!

Werner


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

*Here it is! In full color even...*










Five characters.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Thanks Ken. I'll iron that skirt for you.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

We wouldn't want to be rude!


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Great!*



screampint said:


> Thanks Ken. I'll iron that skirt for you.


So long as it's a floral print. I look best in flowers.

Ken


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

*Looks more like....*



®andyA said:


> I think you're right!


Looks more like Echo & The Bunnymen.... am I that old?


----------



## pseudo intellectual (Apr 16, 2004)

*gumby patrol*

I recognize your leader on the far right!


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

pseudo intellectual said:


> I recognize your leader on the far right!


Easy there. People get nicknamed for life because of comments like that. You wouldn't want that on your conscience now, would you?


----------



## pseudo intellectual (Apr 16, 2004)

wooglin said:


> Easy there. People get nicknamed for life because of comments like that. You wouldn't want that on your conscience now, would you?


Yeah, i guess "gumby" has somehow taken on negative connotations:

_gumby

/guhm'bee/ n. [from a class of Monty Python characters,
poss. with some influence from the 1960s claymation character] 1. An
act of minor but conspicuous stupidity, often in `gumby maneuver' or
`pull a gumby'. 2. [NRL] n. A bureaucrat, or other technical
incompetent who impedes the progress of real work. 3. adj. Relating
to things typically associated with people in sense 2. (e.g. "Ran
would be writing code, but Richard gave him gumby work that's due on
Friday", or, "Dammit! Travel screwed up my plane tickets. I have
to go out on gumby patrol.")_


----------



## tinytank (Jan 26, 2004)

*Nice picture*

Nice to hear that the girls are out.

Tell me Sarah, Charlie tells me that you did ride mtb until your 5th month and road until your 6th month is that correct? and did you ever get **** from someone on the trail for just being out ride during that time?

Some guy was all bent out of shape this weekend when he saw me on the trail, I'll give him that, he was carring a 5 week old baby on his hike and perhaps it was father protective instinct talking but gee... I'm pregnant, not sick dud!

Annie<--happy her contract is finishing in 2 more days


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Rule of thumb, your body will tell you when it's time to stop. Yes, I did ride mtb until about 5 months but I was cautious and stopped when it got uncomfortable (pressure where the weight was carried) and caused contractions. Also, staying hydrated is a key issue. Dehydration can trigger premature labor, and us much as you want it to be over asap, we all know we want that kid in there as long as needed (Ugh!). I continued to ride road until that too caused contraction. Was Danielle ever in any real danger, no, as the contractions were never severe (I stopped well before that), and I exerted much self-control to not ride anything too dangerous.

Here's a picture of me about 3 months pregnant and coming down from about 12,000 ft.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Crying Wolf!*

False advertising! I will never look at one of your posts again.


----------



## tinytank (Jan 26, 2004)

*How big were you.*



screampint said:


> Rule of thumb, your body will tell you when it's time to stop. Yes, I did ride mtb until about 5 months but I was cautious and stopped when it got uncomfortable (pressure where the weight was carried) and caused contractions. Also, staying hydrated is a key issue. Dehydration can trigger premature labor, and us much as you want it to be over asap, we all know we want that kid in there as long as needed (Ugh!). I continued to ride road until that too caused contraction. Was Danielle ever in any real danger, no, as the contractions were never severe (I stopped well before that), and I exerted much self-control to not ride anything too dangerous.
> 
> How much weight did you gained, I'm thinking the bigger the harder it must be. Actually weight won't help because I'm 18 weeks now and only gained 10 lbs but I'm huge. Do you have any belly pictures (profile covered belly that is)?
> 
> Annie


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*maybe this one's better...*



screampint said:


> I'm the one on the black singlespeed.


D'oh! (I'm not the one on the white singlespeed)


----------



## P-Funk (Jan 16, 2004)

Girls with blurry boobs are a total turn-off.


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

5 mos. was also my wife's limit. I had to swap out her flat bar for a riser so she could sit up higher and breathe easier, but she suffered no ill effects (nor did our little girl). She was slower, as I surely would be if I were carrying around an extra ~12% of my bodyweight, but still had a blast in Moab. Good luck!
- Joe


----------



## Bike Nazi (Apr 3, 2004)

*That's high art*



screampint said:


> I'm the one on the black singlespeed.


 single track and the diggity dank, can life be any sweeter.


----------



## Panacea (Mar 10, 2004)

Nothing more attractive than a biking hardened lycra clad female body. I like to ride with one whenever i can. Great to follow up steep inclines  Can cause a disruption to the fair and equitable distrubution of blood dut you can always pass the light headedness off to the elevation. Which in retrospect is cryptically correct on all levels.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*great post sarah!!*



screampint said:


> I'm the one on the black singlespeed.


and awesome picture!

rt


----------

